# My friend didnt get referral bonus but i did?



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

I referred my friend for 700 bonus. He finished last thursday, i got my bonus right away but he has yet to get his. And under the invites section of the app it shows him completed but with a 0 dollar reward...

Anyone know wtf is going on?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber is breaking him in.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber : Taste the Disappointment.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

It was the tricky new wording of the bonus for new driver. This is no longer a sign up bonus, but a guaranteed earning for new drivers. The new one says you are guaranteed to earn x amount after you first y trips. In my area it is $700 for 100 trips. After your first 100 trips they take your net earnings and subtract it from the guaranteed amount and pay out the difference.

Your friend most likely earned more the guaranteed amount. He will get nothing more.


----------



## Xmikem1967x (Sep 13, 2016)

I am a new driver and this happened to me I was supposed to get a hundred bucks after my first 50 rides they took my net earnings and ended up giving me 43 but because of the wording of the email I *****ed and complained and complained and *****ed I probably sent them 20 emails back and forth I end up getting my other $57 you have to fight them you have to not give up eventually it will take care of you


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

No bonus, I'm shocked, SHOCKED!


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

Aharm said:


> I referred my friend for 700 bonus. He finished last thursday, i got my bonus right away but he has yet to get his. And under the invites section of the app it shows him completed but with a 0 dollar reward...
> 
> Anyone know wtf is going on?


LOL


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Aharm said:


> I referred my friend for 700 bonus. He finished last thursday, i got my bonus right away but he has yet to get his. And under the invites section of the app it shows him completed but with a 0 dollar reward...
> 
> Anyone know wtf is going on?


It's ubers way of giving him the "red" carpet treatment.


----------



## ShinyAxle (Aug 27, 2016)

Why are you (comments) people so sullied? Why do you bag on Uber, and continue to drive for them?


----------



## Xmikem1967x (Sep 13, 2016)

Actually I really wasn't bagging on uber but I was saying how I'm not going to put up with anybody saying one thing and then doing another especially when it comes to the money that I'm trying to make for my family if you make a commitment you should follow through if you don't follow through you're going to hear from it from me until you give me what you promised me. If it would have been communicated that it wasn't a guaranteed bonus that it was actually a guaranteed Revenue subtracted from what you really made then I wouldn't have missed it all because I would have known what I was getting myself into.


----------



## Xmikem1967x (Sep 13, 2016)

I can only speak for myself but if you are truthful and upfront with me you will get much more respect and understanding from me , rather than BS me and say one thing but do another.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

The money isn't too bad and there is nothing wrong with holding someone to their word. Especially when it come to money that you are owed. I have had to fight several times to get paid incentives by uber. If you don't back dowb eventually they will pay.


----------

